

Ask HN: Which HN android apps are the official unofficial ones? - DiabloD3

Type "hacker news" into Android Market's search, and it lists a bunch of apps. I have a tablet, which one should I be using?
======
lazugod
This is one of those quintessential moments where someone can act like Eliza
and force the questioner to question themselves:

    
    
      * Which apps claim to work on tablets?
    
      * Which app has the highest score, or the most inviting review?
    
      * Which app do you think is cheap enough?
    
      * Or, which app do you think is expensive enough to guarantee quality?
    
      * Which app do you prefer the look of?

~~~
DiabloD3
Ahh, but thats the fun part. They ALL seem to be inferior to the website
itself. I wonder if I should just do that instead.

